# My weight loss



## Dollypolly (Apr 10, 2017)

is now at 10st 13lbs from 12st 2lbs with very little effort other than changing my diet. I do exercise but it's only walking and it's only 30-60 minutes every day or every other day. 
I went cold turkey omitting things from my diet. 
I gradually introduced them back and a fair few are of the menu. 
The weight loss is a side effect of lowering my BGs but I never thought I'd loss so much in a short space of time. Morning BGs needs work though but I've been told that takes time. 
Yes there have been ups and downs but I'm still losing hopefully not too much more. 
I know this is a bragging post but after my argument today I needed to do this.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 10, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> is now at 10st 13lbs from 12st 2lbs with very little effort other than changing my diet. I do exercise but it's only walking and it's only 30-60 minutes every day or every other day.
> I went cold turkey omitting things from my diet.
> I gradually introduced them back and a fair few are of the menu.
> The weight loss is a side effect of lowering my BGs but I never thought I'd loss so much in a short space of time. Morning BGs needs work though but I've been told that takes time.
> ...



Well done Dollypolly, you've done really well! 

Forget the argument, can it really be so important that it's allowed to spoil your day and cause you massive agitation?


----------



## Ljc (Apr 10, 2017)

Youre not bragging Your relating a success story!!!
Well done.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 10, 2017)

Very well done dollypolly! You're entitled to brag as you've done so well


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks guys 

I'm putting the argument behind me but it did annoy me. I'm normally thick skinned to boot.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2017)

Fabulous Dolly! Well done!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 10, 2017)

Not bragging at all - congratulations in finding something that suited you.   Well done you.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 11, 2017)

Well done Dolly, speaking from experience, losing weight isn't easy (I know, ive been there and still trying to lose some more). You should be proud of your acheivements.


----------



## weecee (Apr 11, 2017)

Well done you. Writing down your successes can help focus the mind and appreciate your achievements so good for you. Brag away


----------

